# No USAID funds for Cuba in Trump budget proposal



## Disir

There are no economic support funds for Cuba in the State Department’s 2018 budget proposal, which was released Tuesday. Such funding, which is appropriated by Congress and provided to USAID by the State Department, reached $20 million in fiscal year 2016 under the Obama administration.

Aid to Venezuela and Ecuador also has been cut completely and funding for Nicaragua was whittled from $10 million in Fiscal Year 2016 to $200,000 in the proposed budget. All are leftist governments.

The White House is obligated to provide Congress its budget request but Congress ultimately has the power of the purse,” said South Florida Republican Rep. Ileana Ros-Lehtinen. “This budget is very troubling when it comes to democracy funding for countries in Latin America. It is imperative for the United States to continue to support civil society and *human rights activists in Cuba, Venezuela, and Nicaragua.”*

Read more here: No USAID funds for Cuba in Trump budget proposal

Good.  USAID should go.


----------



## irosie91

sheeeesh    Trump is CUTTING CORNERS--------     keep in mind folks----his mom is Scottish. 
     (I have always tried to emulate the Scottish ladies......... has anyone here ever heard of
           scotch broth?)


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> sheeeesh    Trump is CUTTING CORNERS--------     keep in mind folks----his mom is Scottish.
> (I have always tried to emulate the Scottish ladies......... has anyone here ever heard of
> scotch broth?)


Yes. It´s hot water in a cup.


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sheeeesh    Trump is CUTTING CORNERS--------     keep in mind folks----his mom is Scottish.
> (I have always tried to emulate the Scottish ladies......... has anyone here ever heard of
> scotch broth?)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It´s hot water in a cup.
Click to expand...

[

almost----but not exactly.       Soup is usually made by cooking some sort of meat
and vegetables   in a pot of water----low and slow.     When the stuff is cooked----one
removes the boiled out veggies and the meat------removes the meat from the bones----
and the bones and boiled out veggies are discarded----usually, unless they some were
placed in water a bit late in the cooking so that they do not drop dead.   ----the soup is
then strained-----and the liquid is----the soup part. .       Scotch broth consists of tossing
the bones and dead veggies back in  pot--------adding water and doing a simmer for the
SECOND RUN


----------



## Disir

Well that was fun, huh?


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sheeeesh    Trump is CUTTING CORNERS--------     keep in mind folks----his mom is Scottish.
> (I have always tried to emulate the Scottish ladies......... has anyone here ever heard of
> scotch broth?)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It´s hot water in a cup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [
> 
> almost----but not exactly.       Soup is usually made by cooking some sort of meat
> and vegetables   in a pot of water----low and slow.     When the stuff is cooked----one
> removes the boiled out veggies and the meat------removes the meat from the bones----
> and the bones and boiled out veggies are discarded----usually, unless they some were
> placed in water a bit late in the cooking so that they do not drop dead.   ----the soup is
> then strained-----and the liquid is----the soup part. .       Scotch broth consists of tossing
> the bones and dead veggies back in  pot--------adding water and doing a simmer for the
> SECOND RUN
Click to expand...

Bones of dead vegetarians. Yeah, that´s meat and vegetables in one. I thought the Scotsmen were just stingy and even spare the underpants under the kilts. But hey, they are simply pragmatic!


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sheeeesh    Trump is CUTTING CORNERS--------     keep in mind folks----his mom is Scottish.
> (I have always tried to emulate the Scottish ladies......... has anyone here ever heard of
> scotch broth?)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It´s hot water in a cup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [
> 
> almost----but not exactly.       Soup is usually made by cooking some sort of meat
> and vegetables   in a pot of water----low and slow.     When the stuff is cooked----one
> removes the boiled out veggies and the meat------removes the meat from the bones----
> and the bones and boiled out veggies are discarded----usually, unless they some were
> placed in water a bit late in the cooking so that they do not drop dead.   ----the soup is
> then strained-----and the liquid is----the soup part. .       Scotch broth consists of tossing
> the bones and dead veggies back in  pot--------adding water and doing a simmer for the
> SECOND RUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bones of dead vegetarians. Yeah, that´s meat and vegetables in one. I thought the Scotsmen were just stingy and even spare the underpants under the kilts. But hey, they are simply pragmatic!
Click to expand...



YES----very pragmatic------it is not easy to live up there in the cold hills of Scotland and they
DO IT ------they figure  out WAYS  to survive on the little they have.    The lessons that Donald
learned from his Scottish mother will help save our economy


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sheeeesh    Trump is CUTTING CORNERS--------     keep in mind folks----his mom is Scottish.
> (I have always tried to emulate the Scottish ladies......... has anyone here ever heard of
> scotch broth?)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It´s hot water in a cup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [
> 
> almost----but not exactly.       Soup is usually made by cooking some sort of meat
> and vegetables   in a pot of water----low and slow.     When the stuff is cooked----one
> removes the boiled out veggies and the meat------removes the meat from the bones----
> and the bones and boiled out veggies are discarded----usually, unless they some were
> placed in water a bit late in the cooking so that they do not drop dead.   ----the soup is
> then strained-----and the liquid is----the soup part. .       Scotch broth consists of tossing
> the bones and dead veggies back in  pot--------adding water and doing a simmer for the
> SECOND RUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bones of dead vegetarians. Yeah, that´s meat and vegetables in one. I thought the Scotsmen were just stingy and even spare the underpants under the kilts. But hey, they are simply pragmatic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YES----very pragmatic------it is not easy to live up there in the cold hills of Scotland and they
> DO IT ------they figure  out WAYS  to survive on the little they have.    The lessons that Donald
> learned from his Scottish mother will help save our economy
Click to expand...

Seriously. I didn´t hear of Trump creating American jobs lately but sending missiles and carriers, instead. For example, is Apple going to make a factory in the US? No! In India! Didn´t you vote Hillary, anyway?


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sheeeesh    Trump is CUTTING CORNERS--------     keep in mind folks----his mom is Scottish.
> (I have always tried to emulate the Scottish ladies......... has anyone here ever heard of
> scotch broth?)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It´s hot water in a cup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [
> 
> almost----but not exactly.       Soup is usually made by cooking some sort of meat
> and vegetables   in a pot of water----low and slow.     When the stuff is cooked----one
> removes the boiled out veggies and the meat------removes the meat from the bones----
> and the bones and boiled out veggies are discarded----usually, unless they some were
> placed in water a bit late in the cooking so that they do not drop dead.   ----the soup is
> then strained-----and the liquid is----the soup part. .       Scotch broth consists of tossing
> the bones and dead veggies back in  pot--------adding water and doing a simmer for the
> SECOND RUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bones of dead vegetarians. Yeah, that´s meat and vegetables in one. I thought the Scotsmen were just stingy and even spare the underpants under the kilts. But hey, they are simply pragmatic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YES----very pragmatic------it is not easy to live up there in the cold hills of Scotland and they
> DO IT ------they figure  out WAYS  to survive on the little they have.    The lessons that Donald
> learned from his Scottish mother will help save our economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously. I didn´t hear of Trump creating American jobs lately but sending missiles and carriers, instead. For example, is Apple going to make a factory in the US? No! In India! Didn´t you vote Hillary, anyway?
Click to expand...


Apple is making a factory in India?     news to me--------I did not vote for Hellcat-------
Apple should make its factory in the USA.       The military creates lots of jobs.


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It´s hot water in a cup.
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> almost----but not exactly.       Soup is usually made by cooking some sort of meat
> and vegetables   in a pot of water----low and slow.     When the stuff is cooked----one
> removes the boiled out veggies and the meat------removes the meat from the bones----
> and the bones and boiled out veggies are discarded----usually, unless they some were
> placed in water a bit late in the cooking so that they do not drop dead.   ----the soup is
> then strained-----and the liquid is----the soup part. .       Scotch broth consists of tossing
> the bones and dead veggies back in  pot--------adding water and doing a simmer for the
> SECOND RUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bones of dead vegetarians. Yeah, that´s meat and vegetables in one. I thought the Scotsmen were just stingy and even spare the underpants under the kilts. But hey, they are simply pragmatic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YES----very pragmatic------it is not easy to live up there in the cold hills of Scotland and they
> DO IT ------they figure  out WAYS  to survive on the little they have.    The lessons that Donald
> learned from his Scottish mother will help save our economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously. I didn´t hear of Trump creating American jobs lately but sending missiles and carriers, instead. For example, is Apple going to make a factory in the US? No! In India! Didn´t you vote Hillary, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apple is making a factory in India?     news to me--------I did not vote for Hellcat-------
> Apple should make its factory in the USA.       The military creates lots of jobs.
Click to expand...

Of course, its a contract manufacturer like usual. However, the phones are for domestic distribution in India like it was planned for the US plant.


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> almost----but not exactly.       Soup is usually made by cooking some sort of meat
> and vegetables   in a pot of water----low and slow.     When the stuff is cooked----one
> removes the boiled out veggies and the meat------removes the meat from the bones----
> and the bones and boiled out veggies are discarded----usually, unless they some were
> placed in water a bit late in the cooking so that they do not drop dead.   ----the soup is
> then strained-----and the liquid is----the soup part. .       Scotch broth consists of tossing
> the bones and dead veggies back in  pot--------adding water and doing a simmer for the
> SECOND RUN
> 
> 
> 
> Bones of dead vegetarians. Yeah, that´s meat and vegetables in one. I thought the Scotsmen were just stingy and even spare the underpants under the kilts. But hey, they are simply pragmatic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YES----very pragmatic------it is not easy to live up there in the cold hills of Scotland and they
> DO IT ------they figure  out WAYS  to survive on the little they have.    The lessons that Donald
> learned from his Scottish mother will help save our economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously. I didn´t hear of Trump creating American jobs lately but sending missiles and carriers, instead. For example, is Apple going to make a factory in the US? No! In India! Didn´t you vote Hillary, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apple is making a factory in India?     news to me--------I did not vote for Hellcat-------
> Apple should make its factory in the USA.       The military creates lots of jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, its a contract manufacturer like usual. However, the phones are for domestic distribution in India like it was planned for the US plant.
Click to expand...



oh good-----I feel better now


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bones of dead vegetarians. Yeah, that´s meat and vegetables in one. I thought the Scotsmen were just stingy and even spare the underpants under the kilts. But hey, they are simply pragmatic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES----very pragmatic------it is not easy to live up there in the cold hills of Scotland and they
> DO IT ------they figure  out WAYS  to survive on the little they have.    The lessons that Donald
> learned from his Scottish mother will help save our economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously. I didn´t hear of Trump creating American jobs lately but sending missiles and carriers, instead. For example, is Apple going to make a factory in the US? No! In India! Didn´t you vote Hillary, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apple is making a factory in India?     news to me--------I did not vote for Hellcat-------
> Apple should make its factory in the USA.       The military creates lots of jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, its a contract manufacturer like usual. However, the phones are for domestic distribution in India like it was planned for the US plant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh good-----I feel better now
Click to expand...

Really? You don´t want (i)ndiaPhones?


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES----very pragmatic------it is not easy to live up there in the cold hills of Scotland and they
> DO IT ------they figure  out WAYS  to survive on the little they have.    The lessons that Donald
> learned from his Scottish mother will help save our economy
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. I didn´t hear of Trump creating American jobs lately but sending missiles and carriers, instead. For example, is Apple going to make a factory in the US? No! In India! Didn´t you vote Hillary, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apple is making a factory in India?     news to me--------I did not vote for Hellcat-------
> Apple should make its factory in the USA.       The military creates lots of jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, its a contract manufacturer like usual. However, the phones are for domestic distribution in India like it was planned for the US plant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh good-----I feel better now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You don´t want (i)ndiaPhones?
Click to expand...

\

I prefer   "MADE IN THE USA"  phones       -------with a union label


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. I didn´t hear of Trump creating American jobs lately but sending missiles and carriers, instead. For example, is Apple going to make a factory in the US? No! In India! Didn´t you vote Hillary, anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple is making a factory in India?     news to me--------I did not vote for Hellcat-------
> Apple should make its factory in the USA.       The military creates lots of jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, its a contract manufacturer like usual. However, the phones are for domestic distribution in India like it was planned for the US plant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh good-----I feel better now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You don´t want (i)ndiaPhones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> I prefer   "MADE IN THE USA"  phones       -------with a union label
Click to expand...

Reasonable people do but many freak out about the prices! As if more Made in the USA wouldnt increase the purchasing power!


----------



## waltky

Dey need to quit zappin' our embassy with dem death rays...





*US Votes Against UN Measure to Lift Economic Embargo on Cuba*
_1 Nov.`17  - The United States voted Wednesday against ending its nearly 60-year-old economic embargo on Cuba at the U.N. General Assembly._


> The shift back to a "no" vote, came a year after Washington abstained for the first time under former President Barack Obama's administration, which was working to normalize ties with Havana at the time. Obama's efforts included making an historic trip to the island nation and reopening an embassy there.  "No doubt there will be some here who do not understand how we can take such opposite positions, separated by just 12 months," U.S. Ambassador Nikki Haley told the General Assembly.  She then went on to say that as long as the Cuban people are deprived of rights and freedoms, the United States would not allow trade revenue to "prop up the dictatorial regime."
> 
> Symbolic Vote
> 
> For the past 26 years, the U.N. General Assembly has held an annual vote condemning the economic, commercial and financial blockade, which was imposed during the Cold War. The United States is traditionally isolated, with only Israel joining it in opposition.  That was the case again this year, with 191 countries supporting ending the embargo and only the United States and Israel opposing it.  "The United States does not fear isolation in this chamber or anywhere else," Haley said. "As long as we are members of the United Nations, we will stand for respect for human rights and fundamental freedoms that the member states of this body have pledged to protect, even if we have to stand alone," she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Ferd thinks she's a honey​
> She criticized the annual vote as "political theater," noting that the General Assembly does not have the power to end the embargo, only the U.S. Congress does.  Haley then went on to address the Cuban people directly, saying many of them were hopeful about the opening up of bilateral relations and that U.S. friendship towards them would not change.  "What you probably don't know is that your government responded to this gesture of good will, not by joining in the spirit in which it was offered, but by expanding its politically motivated detentions, harassment, and violence against those who advocate for political and economic freedom in Cuba," Haley said.
> 
> 
> Strange sonic attacks
> 
> President Donald Trump has blamed Cuba for mysterious sonic attacks that sickened and injured 24 U.S. diplomats and others earlier this year in Havana. U.S. investigators still do not know exactly who and what caused the injuries, but 15 Cuban diplomats were expelled from Washington in retaliation.  Cuba's foreign minister, Bruno Rodriguez Parrilla, dismissed Trump's charges, saying of the administration, "they lie when they talk of attacks or incidents." He noted that the Americans lack "the slightest proof" and that the investigations have not finished.  "Without any conclusions from on-going investigations available, the U.S. government has adopted new political measures against Cuba which further tighten the blockade and affect bilateral relations as a whole," he said referring to steps taken by President Trump in June that include new travel restrictions.  Of the embargo, Rodriguez warned that Trump would be "one more (U.S.) president implementing a policy that means a return to the past."  U.N. member states overwhelming support lifting the embargo, saying it is the main obstacle to Cuba's economic and social development.
> 
> US Votes Against UN Measure to Lift Economic Embargo on Cuba


----------

